# Freiwasserhecht- aber wie??



## Plieten_Fischer (7. November 2009)

moin kollegen!

Meine frage richtet sich an die Kenner von großgewässern und großhechten:q. ich habe vor, an dem Tollensesee in MV die Räuber zu jagen- hab aber noch nie ein richtigen Freiwasserhecht gekriegt- im sommer bin ich da einige Male mit Echolot unterwegs gewesen und massenhaft fische im tiefen wasser gesehen- alles mögliche danach geworfen, doch nichts funktionierte...
Also wie kriegt man nun den dicken freiwasserhecht?- wann ist die beste zeit dafür? was hat es mit der Sprungschicht zu tun und wo befindet sie sich jetzt/wo im winter? und vlt hat ja noch Jemand köder-tipps für mich!

schonmal danke im vorraus!

mfg Alex


----------



## crazyFish (7. November 2009)

*AW: Freiwasserhecht- aber wie??*

Ich selber habe leider kein Boot zur Verfügung um ihnen nach zustellen, aber aus dem was man mir bis jetzt so erzählt hat geht folgendes heraus: Zuerst musst du die Futterfischschwärme finden, die Räuber stehen dann darunter. Hier an der Talsperre sind das die Renken.
Als Köder werden da dann immer große GuFis und passende KöFis in der passenden Tiefe genannt.


----------



## fishcatcher99 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Freiwasserhecht- aber wie??*

Hi,
Ich bin da jetz nicht sooo der kenner von-mache es aber schon öfters im Jahr und zwar betreiben wir Downrigerschleppen! Mit dem Downrigger kommst du leicht in die Tiefe wo die Hechte stehn , foraussetzung is natürlich ein Boot,Echolot,Downrigger und ein Gewässer wo das Schlepppen erlaubt ist! Aber in dem Punkt gibtz hier bestimmt richtige Experten die könnene dir da genaueres sagen!...
mfg:vik:


----------



## karpfenbrausi (9. November 2009)

*AW: Freiwasserhecht- aber wie??*

Hi,
in einem Video übers Hechtfischen von/mit Angelservice Oberbayern (war es glaube ich, kann auch eine AboDVD gewesen sein ?!?), wurde folgende Technik in den Voralpenseen beschrieben:
Vom treibenden Boot einen großen Gufi in die Andrift werfen, auf die entsprechende Tiefe durchsacken lassen und dann zügig(!) einleiern.
Die Jungs haben orentlich flott gekurbelt und so ganz gut gefangen.
Ansonsten würde ich denken, dass Schleppen mit großen Gummiködern (Castaic usw) nicht schlecht ist.
Grüße


----------



## Plieten_Fischer (9. November 2009)

*AW: Freiwasserhecht- aber wie??*

Erstmal vielen dank für die Antworten Leute!|wavey:

@karpfenbrausi: hört sich gut an, aber das mit dem schnellen Kurbeln kann ich mir jetzt im spätherbst/winter eher nicht vorstellen.
Kann mir vlt noch Jemand direkte tipps zum Tollensesee geben? das Gwässer sollte ja nicht unbekannt sein.
Ich beschreibe mal: ein ca. 10 km langer und 2km breiter Eiszeitl. See mit durchschnittlicher tiefe von 20 Metern. Tiefste Stelle 38m. Es gibt massenhaft Maränenschwärme. ca.2m Sichttiefe. Hat jemand Ahnug?|supergri


----------



## Case (9. November 2009)

*AW: Freiwasserhecht- aber wie??*

Wirklich Ahnung hab' ich nicht.

Aber ich würde mir mit dem Echolot einen Märenenschwarm suchen
und einen Köderfisch etwas außerhalb des Schwarmes, in gleicher Tiefe
anbieten.

Case


----------



## karpfenbrausi (9. November 2009)

*AW: Freiwasserhecht- aber wie??*

...ja, da hast Du recht, das war auch im Sommer, mit dem schnellen Kurbeln.

Schleppen wenn erlaubt mit sowas zB oder eben KöFi am System, wenn man welche hat.


----------



## jobstei (9. November 2009)

*AW: Freiwasserhecht- aber wie??*

im freiwasser anfang des jahres bis september eher flach (1-5m) dann tiefer schleppen, am besten mit castaics oda aso systemen, 3-4 km/h des ein jahr lang und du fangst, sofern du nicht wie ich verflucht bist, sicher paar schöne viecher! 

oder du fischt auf renken (maränen) mit einer rute, und mit der andren haust an köderfisch raus, mit da zeit müsst da auch mal was rangehn!
greez jobstei


----------



## Raabiat (9. November 2009)

*AW: Freiwasserhecht- aber wie??*

Freiwasserhechte musst du suchen ... am einfachsten beim Schleppen. Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben: Futterfisch suchen und die richtige Tiefe wählen .... den Rest kannst du irgendwann nicht vermeiden 

Bei Hecht eher zu flach fischen, die gehen auch mal ein paar Meter hoch .... zu tief gefischt nehmen die das garnicht wahr.

und eins noch merken: den ersehnten Biss kriegste eh immer dann, wenn du erstens nicht mit rechnest und zweitens schon am aufgeben bist 

Beispiel dazu: im August eine Woche lang den Möhnesee bearbeitet ... und zwar von vorn bis hinten mit mäßigen bis garkeinen Erfolgen ... von ganz tief bis ganz flach, ganz klein bis ganz groß und ganz farbig bis mausgrau alle Köderspektren durchgefischt ...

DER BISS kam abends kurz vor Toreschluss als wir AUF VOLLER FAHRT (mit Minn Kota PD55) Richtung Anleger waren ... die 15cm Grandma schaukelt irgendwo um die 6m bei knapp 20m tiefem Wasser und urplötzlich hatts mir mitten im quatschen fast die Rute aus der Hand gerissen!!! Boot zu stehen gebracht, Ruten reingeholt und zwischendrin gestaunt, was für ein Monster in 20-30m Entfernung die Oberfläche durchbrochen hat .... als der Fisch müde immer Näher ans Boot kam hatte ich anfangs ganz schön wacklige Knie, denn der war locker >1m und hat auch dementsprechend geil Dampf gemacht. Kurz bevor ich zum Kiemengriff übergehen konnte weil der Fisch müde und voll ausgestreckt neben dem Boot lag hat er sich mit nem guten Kopfschlag gelöst und ist langsam abgetaucht .... aber was ein Monster!!! Mit mir im Boot saß "Pfandpirat", der sich ebenfalls das grinsen nicht verkneifen konnte!

was ich damit sagen wollte: probieren, probieren, probieren und nicht aufgeben!!! in der Tiefe rund um die Futterfischschwärme bist du genau richtig und für den Biss musst du zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Fleck sein 

ABER DANN GEHTS RUND!


----------



## hamburger67 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Freiwasserhecht- aber wie??*

Die Freiwasserhechte beissen aber nicht zur jeder Tageszeit, dies wollte ich nur mal anmerken,wegen den vorherigen Beiträgen.
Ich konnte und kann es oft beobachten, das die Grosshechte bestimmte Tageszeiten bevorzugen, dies ist natürlich auch vom Wetter abhängig, meine Grosshechte habe ich zu 80 Prozent beim Ansitzangeln gefangen.
Natürlich kann man Schleppen,abers was nützt das beste Schleppangeln, wenn man nicht genau die Beisszeit beim Schleppangeln hat? Nagut Aussnahmen bestätigen die Regel.


----------



## crazyFish (9. November 2009)

*AW: Freiwasserhecht- aber wie??*

Ja nur wenn man die Beisszeiten eben nicht kennt hilft nichts anders als sich die Arme lang zu rudern


----------



## Johnnie Walker (9. November 2009)

*AW: Freiwasserhecht- aber wie??*

Gibts bezüglich Großhecht eine pauschale Antwort auf die ungefähren Beisszeiten?


----------



## maesox (9. November 2009)

*AW: Freiwasserhecht- aber wie??*

Hallo,


ein Echolot ist sehr hilfreich,aber jedoch nicht zwingend notwendig!

In den warmen Monaten,braucht man die Hechte nicht unter 6m Wassertiefe suchen. Im Gegenteil,sie stehen meist direkt unter der Oberfläche!

Hier bieten sich zwei Möglichkeiten an:

1. Das Schleppen (wenn möglich mit Sideplanern,zwecks der geringeren Scheuchwirkung)

und

2. Das Freiwasserwerfen

Diese Methode betreibe ich persönlich am liebsten. Wir fahren mit dem Boot aufs Freiwasser (mitten auf den See) und fangen an,permanent nur zu werfen,um unsere Gummis/Wobbler/Swimbaits in in etwa 1m unter der Oberfläche wieder einzuholen. Hier verwenden wir Köder von 18cm - 30cm Länge.

Aktive Hechte holen sich den Köder über mehrere Meter und die Chancen auf eine "Granate" sind so mehr als gut. Wenn man eine gute Drift hat (sofern man zum Angeln nicht ankern muß),kann man so zu zweit systematisch unauffällig große Wasserflächen nach Hechten absuchen.

Ich wünsche dir für deine Mission "Freiwasserhecht" viel Erfolg!!#6



TL
Matze


----------



## maesox (9. November 2009)

*AW: Freiwasserhecht- aber wie??*

Zum Thema Beißzeiten von "Großhechten"....


Großhechte (ich meine hier Hechte von mehr als einem Meter länge) kann man schwer berechnen. Im endeffekt muß man nur zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort sein. Ausdauer und Geduld sind hier die wichtigsten Punkte,die man haben muß.

Wer regelmäßig große Hechte fangen will,muß sich diese im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes erarbeiten#c. 

Dennoch ist es meist einfacher,als es sich die meisten vorstellen (sofern das Gewässer genug Großhechte produziert)#6


----------



## GuidoOo (9. November 2009)

*AW: Freiwasserhecht- aber wie??*

Beißzeiten beim Schleppfischen?
Gibts nicht wirklich...!

Klar sind auch hier die frühen Morgen und Abendstunden dem Tag überlegen, aber ich fange meine Hechte beim Schleppen den ganzen Tag über...!

Allerdings hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es sehr wichtig ist, DEN Köder zu finden...
Jedenfalls im Winter.
Wir hatten es schon so oft, dass sich die Hechte auf genau einen Köder eingeschossen haben...!
Gleiche Tiefe, Gleicher Köder, Anderes Design...NICHTS!

Naja, was schreib ich soviel...Hab das ding ja noch auf der HP und kopiers hier mal rein...
Allg. Schleppfischen wie ich es konzipiere:

*-Schleppen-

*Das Schleppen ist sehr sinnvoll! Gerade wenn man nicht weiß, wo die Fische stehen. Es macht wenig Sinn sich an einen eigentlichen Hot Spot zu stellen...vergleblich seine Stunden verangelt und letzten Endes als Schneider den Weg nach Hause anzutreten. Für mich ist das Schleppen die Art des Angelns, die Fische zu finden... Ich schleppe sehr gern, weil ich mehr Fische zum Anbiss bringen kann und eine viel größere Wasserfläche als beim Spinnen beangeln kann!

Aber wie geht das denn überhaupt?
Genau das wurde ich jetzt schon von mehreren Leuten gefragt. Und nun werde ich meine Art des Schleppens aufs "Papier" bringen!

Geschleppt wird hauptsächlich mit Wobblern, aber auch Gummifische und Blinker finden regelmäßig den Weg an meine Schlepprute!

Die Köder werden 30m-45m hinter dem Boot geschleppt...

Ich schleppe meistens mit zwei bis drei Ruten...
Meine Top Köder sind hierbei Rapala X-Rap Saltwater 14cm, Rapala Magnum 11cm, Mann`s Stretch und Rapala Tail Dancer 9cm.

An der einen Rute montiere ich einen Wobbler, der flach läuft, also so ca 2-3m.
An der anderen Rute montiere ich einen, der 4-6m läuft.
Dies ist sehr wichtig um zu lokalisieren, wo die Fische stehen.
Fangchancensteigerung!

Dann werden auch noch zwei verschiedene Farben angeboten...bei mir meistens Barschdekor und Hot Tiger.
Also Natur und Auffällig-Grell!
Hiermit kann ich feststellen, was der Beutefisch zur gegebenen Zeit ist.
Fangchancensteigerung!

Bekomme ich nun einen Biss auf den Wobbler im Barschdekor, der 2 Meter flach läuft, dann kann ich auch die 2te Rute mit einem ähnlichen Köder fischen.
Somit steigen meine Fangchancen wieder!

Außerdem führe ich eine der beiden Ruten "aktiv"! D.h. ich twitche( Schläge mit der Rute geben) den Köder durchs Wasser und lasse ihn somit krank wirken.
Fangchancensteigerung!

Das Tempo beim Schleppen spielt auch eine große Rolle.
Auch hier muss man experementieren. Mal schnell, mal langsam...(wie beim....xD)! So habe ich schon viele Fische gefangen, nachdem ich ein paar schnelle Ruderschläge gemacht habe und mich dann habe austreiben lassen.
Fangchancensteigerung!

Auch bin ich gerade dabei zu testen, wie es ist, den Futterneid der Fische anzuprechen...Also baue ich mir Vorfächer mit ZWEI Anbissstellen.
Die Obere imitiert einen Weißfisch und die Untere einen Räuber.
Fangchancensteigerung!

Habe ich eine gute Stelle gefunden, ankere ich dort und starte das Spinnfischen =)
Aber!!!!
Am Wichtigsten ist, seine eigenen Erfahrungen beim Schleppen zu machen und seine Technik zu optimieren!

Wichtig!


Nicht überall ist das Schleppen erlaubt!
Nicht überall darf mit 2 Anbissstellen pro Rute gefischt werden!
Bitte vorher überprüfen!

Ich hoffe euch geholfen zu haben und wünsche allzeit strammes Seil!
Greetz Guido!


----------



## Grayline (9. November 2009)

*AW: Freiwasserhecht- aber wie??*



maesox schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ein Echolot ist sehr hilfreich,aber jedoch nicht zwingend notwendig!
> ...




also das kann man so nicht stehen lassen, wir haben unsere freiwasserhechte im hochsommer 30°  im 20-25 Meter Wasser meist zwischen 12-15 Meter gefangen.


----------



## Honeyball (10. November 2009)

*AW: Freiwasserhecht- aber wie??*

Also was soll man denn da von unserer Jugend halten??? #d#d#d


fishcatcher99 schrieb:


> Ich bin da jetz nicht sooo der kenner von-mache es aber schon öfters im Jahr


|rolleyes...und dann noch sich ganz unverblümt hier outen:q:q:q
Da gibt es nur eins:












:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## fishcatcher99 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Freiwasserhecht- aber wie??*

Irgendwann musste es einfach kommen...|supergri


----------



## Hannibal78 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Freiwasserhecht- aber wie??*

In "Der Raubfisch" Ausgabe 3/2008 wird der Tollensesee beschrieben. Hab das grad mal überflogen: Die schleppen auch mit 23er Gummifisch blau-weiß. Und zwar in 10-15 Meter Tiefe im Winter.


----------



## Honeyball (10. November 2009)

*AW: Freiwasserhecht- aber wie??*



fishcatcher99 schrieb:


> Irgendwann musste es einfach kommen...|supergri


Naja, ist mit 13 durchaus zu erwarten...:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. November 2009)

*AW: Freiwasserhecht- aber wie??*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Naja, ist mit 13 durchaus zu erwarten...:m




Da weiss man dann erst was man machen kann wenn kein Angelwetter ist !:q:q:q


----------



## Värmland (11. November 2009)

*AW: Freiwasserhecht- aber wie??*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> Beißzeiten beim Schleppfischen?
> Gibts nicht wirklich...!


 
Das seh ich auch so.

Wenn ich aber mal in mein Fangbuch schaue lassen sich denoch einige Muster nicht abstreiten.

Von 27 Hechten die ich diesen Sommer beim Schleppen gefangen habe , gingen 20 stk. zwischen 19-20 Uhr an den Köder.
Dazu muss ich aber auch sagen das ich überwiegend am Abend auf dem Wasser bin. Kann man sich halt so hindrehen wie man will |kopfkrat

Zum eigentlichen Thema zurück.

Von den 27 Hechten hab ich 17 im Freiwasser gefangen. Das ganze nicht Tiefer als 6-8 m bei einer Durchschnittstiefe von 20 m.
Alleine 6 mal hat es auf den Spöket gekracht und 5 mal auf dem HI-LOW. Also recht kleine Köder.
Das ganze an einem wunderschönen See in Schweden |rolleyes


----------



## Plieten_Fischer (11. November 2009)

*AW: Freiwasserhecht- aber wie??*

Das hört sich alles sehr gut an- vielen dank Leute!

hab jetzt schon richtig bock auf die dicken hechte bekommen:z- Aber da stellt sich ne weitere Frage- wie bekomme ich die Köedr auf die 15 Meter runter- hab keine Spezial-super-Tiefläufer in meiner kiste und teuer sind die teile auch. Hab deswegen an so ne art Downrigger gedacht.. kann man vlt sowas selber bauen? Hat es jemand vlt schon mal gemacht?


----------



## Värmland (12. November 2009)

*AW: Freiwasserhecht- aber wie??*

hi,

wenn man oft und dauerhaft schleppen will dann sollte es schon richtung downrigger gehen.

doch für den gebrauch mal zwischendurch reicht es wenn du dir ein paar diver oder seeker besorgst.

ich setzte z.b. die seeker schon jahre ein und hab regelmässig meine erfolge damit ( dann kannste auch mal anstelle eines wobblers köder ohne tauchschaufel anbinden ).
Dieses Jahr am Vatertag hat mir der seeker mit einem gefrorenen köfi einen 95er Lachs beschafft


----------



## Värmland (12. November 2009)

*AW: Freiwasserhecht- aber wie??*

oder wenn du mal einen wobbler hast der seine 6 meter tief läuft dann kannnste ein birnenblei mit gummiband vorschalten.
billig und bei einem biss kann man das blei schnell abreissen.


----------



## sc00b (12. November 2009)

*AW: Freiwasserhecht- aber wie??*



Plieten_Fischer schrieb:


> Das hört sich alles sehr gut an- vielen dank Leute!
> 
> hab jetzt schon richtig bock auf die dicken hechte bekommen:z- Aber da stellt sich ne weitere Frage- wie bekomme ich die Köedr auf die 15 Meter runter- hab keine Spezial-super-Tiefläufer in meiner kiste und teuer sind die teile auch. Hab deswegen an so ne art Downrigger gedacht.. kann man vlt sowas selber bauen? Hat es jemand vlt schon mal gemacht?




http://raubfischspezialist.de/beifaenger.htm

solltest du mal testen 

mit dem Jigkopf regelst du die tauchtiefe...


----------



## Plieten_Fischer (15. November 2009)

*AW: Freiwasserhecht- aber wie??*

So leute-ich berichte mal: 
War heute aufm tollensesee schleppen- mit noch drei mann, die auch ziemlich wenig Ahnug vom schleppen hatten- wir haben wie erwartet riesige Schwärme in großen tiefen gesehen, das Ergebnis war aber nur ein einziger Hecht von immerhin 75cm, der aber in weniger als 1m tiefe zugebissen hat|supergri- direkt am schilf- also ziemlich erfolglos das geschleppe. allerdings waren auch andere einheimische angler da die nicht mehr fingen als wir.. wir haben auf 10 Meter tiefe Gummis und köfis am system angeboten. ein großes Problem war, die köder auf Tiefe zu kriegen.. 
Aber an Aufgeben denke ich erstmal noch nicht^^
@scoob: Danke für den Link- echt hilfreich- werde definitiv ausprobieren!


----------



## celticw.18 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Freiwasserhecht- aber wie??*

@ plieten mensch

im herbst gibt es fast keine schichtung im SEE, da sich tiefenwasser und oberflächenwasser vermischen und in allen tiefen der gleiche sauerstoffanteil vorhanden ist und die sprungschichten sich auflösen bzw verschwinden ...

fahr doch lieber gleich zum sund da musst du nicht lange suchen ... tollensesee kannst du gleich mit downrigger anrücken meinte ein bekannter aus nb zu mir  ...


schau doch mal südlich von neustrelitz an einen see mit einem schönen badestrand da habe ich persönlich sehr gute erfolge im freiwasser gehabt


----------



## Plieten_Fischer (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Freiwasserhecht- aber wie??*

@ celticw:
ein See mit nem schönen badestrand? welchen see meinst du denn? doch ncht etwa den fürstensee?
da war ich oft genug drauf, der see hat mir nicht wirklich viel gebracht.. aber egal, um jetzt noch nen freiwasserhecht zu kriegen brauch ich bald kein downrigger eher nen eisbohrer


----------



## celticw.18 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Freiwasserhecht- aber wie??*



Plieten_Fischer schrieb:


> @ celticw:
> ein See mit nem schönen badestrand? welchen see meinst du denn? doch ncht etwa den fürstensee?
> da war ich oft genug drauf, der see hat mir nicht wirklich viel gebracht.. aber egal, um jetzt noch nen freiwasserhecht zu kriegen brauch ich bald kein downrigger eher nen eisbohrer


 
die seen die richtig tief, sind fast komplett offen, mit eis wird das wohl eher nichts :v


----------



## Tommi-Engel (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Freiwasserhecht- aber wie??*



Plieten_Fischer schrieb:


> @scoob: Danke für den Link- echt hilfreich- werde definitiv ausprobieren!


 
Das solltest Du wirklich tun, ich konnte mit dieser Methode auch schon ein paar Hechte fangen...:m


----------

